

Hot Swap java code: unlimited class redefinition at runtime.  - gtani
http://wikis.sun.com/display/mlvm/HotSwap

======
karthikm
If you are looking for something you want to use right away, check out JRebel.
Mechanisms for hot swapping classes is still very premature in the JEE and I'd
recommend WAR/EAR deployments in any environment other than development. I
find hot swapping more useful for development as it gives me a faster
dev/deploy cycle similar to PHP.

~~~
BonoboBoner
Actually the project offers a free patch for the VM to download that you can
use today.

But I agree that JRebel is the more robust solution right now.

